# ABC of things YOU do NOT want to wake up beside...



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Ants...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*Bats*

*C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Cray Fish

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*Dung*

*E*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Eels

F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

*Fleas*

*G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 7, 2019)

Gorilla Poop

H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

Horse's head, like in The Godfather.

I


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

Ill person (or dog)

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

*Jackal*

*K*


----------



## chic (Oct 8, 2019)

kleptomaniac

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

*Loo brush  *

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2019)

Mongoose

N


----------



## chic (Oct 9, 2019)

noose

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)

Octopuss

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Pesky Pet

Q


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 19, 2019)

Quail
R


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 19, 2019)

Raccoon

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

Snorer

T


----------



## chic (Oct 19, 2019)

tarantula

U


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 19, 2019)

Urchin
V


----------



## chic (Oct 20, 2019)

vampire

W


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 21, 2019)

wart hog
X


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2019)

*X-Husband!!

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2019)

Yapping ...anything!

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2019)

*Zebra

A*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Antelope
B


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2019)

*Bed Bugs!

c*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

Crustacean, or crabby person 

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)

Donkeys A55

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Elephant nose sniffing

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2019)

Fleas

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Gorilla

H


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Hippo
I


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Iguana

J


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

Jailroom bars

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Kangaroo

L


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

Leprechaun

M


----------



## toffee (Dec 1, 2019)

maggots

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

National Anthem Band Performance Practise

O


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 1, 2019)

*Otters

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Pony

Q


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2019)

quicksand

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2019)

Robber

S


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Steam engine train

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Tiger

U


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Ugly old Saint Bernard, with giant food bowl in its mouth

V


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2019)

viper

W


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Water puddle, large one , after a rainy night

Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Yellow Boogyman


Z


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Zoom tunnel

A


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Ape
B


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2019)

Beer Cans

C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2019)

Cold strong breezes

D


----------



## Wren (Dec 7, 2019)

Dustbin

E


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 7, 2019)

eels


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2019)

Flapping tails and fins

G


----------



## chic (Dec 8, 2019)

gargoyle

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2019)

Hallelujah Huge Choral Production

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 8, 2019)

Iguana's

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)

Jugglers

K


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 8, 2019)

kicking football punters


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)

Lab workers

M


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 8, 2019)

Misread the Game so deleted the OP


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2019)

Noah's ark
O


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 8, 2019)

Ostrich 

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2019)

Piles of laundry

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 9, 2019)

Quicksand

R


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 9, 2019)

Rubber leaky hot water bottle

S


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Smelly Socks
T


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2019)

Thief 

U


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2019)

Ugly walruses

V


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 9, 2019)

Venomous snakes

W


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)

watersnake

XYZA


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 10, 2019)

Ants!!

B


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 10, 2019)

Bear

C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Bridled horse team

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2019)

Camel

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Donkey

E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

East wind, coming in one bedroom window and going out the other.

F


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Flying Ants
E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

Ear-piercing noise

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2019)

Frigid temperatures and a broken heater

G


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

grouches

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Happy Frogs

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2019)

Irate neighbor

J


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

jellyfish

K/L


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Knocking Walleyes

L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

Logs  (Or even just one large log)

M


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Munching Moose
N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

Nimble Lion

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Orange Peels

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Purple People Eater

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

QuickFire Starter

R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Rapid running water

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Snakes

T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Tourists taking photo's

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2019)

*Ugly Robber

V*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Vacuum cleaners vacuuming 

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2019)

Wicked Witch

X?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

X-rated individual

Y


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Yodelers
Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

Zillion blew up balloons

A


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

Asp

B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Bright glaring flashlight

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2019)

Crazy Person

D


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Dracula

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Eskimos 

F*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Fountains, with multiple cold water spouts and sprinklers!

G


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Gassy Gorillas
H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 8, 2020)

Head Hunter

I


----------



## chic (Jan 8, 2020)

iceberg

J


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

January weather with window wide open!  ❄

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 26, 2020)

Komodo Dragon

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

Kaila said:


> January weather with window wide open!  ❄
> 
> K



Depends on where you live ...  I leave my back patio door open all night during the winter months..


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

Lazy dog 

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

Mummy 

N


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2020)

Northern Ice sculpture village

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 29, 2020)

Octopus

P


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

Pigeon Potluck Gathering

Q/ R


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Quench thirsty Baboon

R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2020)

*Rattlesnake

S*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

Sloppy Slime

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2020)

Tiger 

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 5, 2020)

Ugly Axe Thrower

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 9, 2020)

Vixen

W


----------



## chic (Feb 10, 2020)

warzone

XYZA


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Xerox machine running beside my ears while trying to sleep!

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2020)

Yard digging and tilling, next to my window!

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Zebra's Running around on the bed

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2020)

Alien 

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Black Bear

C


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

Cute cobra

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2020)

Dead Animal

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Elephants

F


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

Fire engine

G


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 7, 2020)

Golf balls

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2020)

Hot Dog 

I


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 8, 2020)

Ice cubes

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Jalapeno Peppers

K


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2020)

Knocking noises from under the bed

L


----------



## tinytn (Mar 9, 2020)

*Loud Tornado Siren !

M*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2020)

Mummy

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Neighbours

O


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)

Owl

P


----------



## chic (Apr 9, 2020)

paramecium

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2020)

quills

R


----------



## chic (Apr 10, 2020)

rattlesnake

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Skunk

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 14, 2020)

Tobacco smells

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

ugli fruit

v


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 17, 2020)

Villian

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Wyoming Cop

X


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2020)

Xtreme Rock Band Practise

Y


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2020)

Yanni

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Zombi

A


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

Artists in a large group, all staring and painting my picture....

B


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

Big Bird

C


----------



## Lashann (May 28, 2020)

*Cat throwing up in the bed!*


----------



## RubyK (May 28, 2020)

Dirty Diaper

E


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

Easter Bunny

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2020)

Feathered Animal

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 4, 2020)

gator

h


----------



## chic (Jun 4, 2020)

hellcat

I


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

Irate visitors

J


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 4, 2020)

*Jellyfish

K*


----------



## Wren (Jun 10, 2020)

Kipper

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

leprechauns

m


----------



## Lashann (Jun 14, 2020)

*Mice 

N*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

Nauseous strangers

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2020)

Oompa Loompa

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2020)

Porcupine 

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

quail

r


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

skunk

t


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)

Talkative person


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 31, 2020)

Ukelele player

V


----------



## tinytn (Aug 31, 2020)

*Violinist

W*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

Washing machine overflowing (with spilling water and suds!) 

Y/Z/ A


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2020)

Zebra

A


----------



## RubyK (Oct 12, 2020)

Alligator

B


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2020)

Bozo the clown

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2020)

*Cougar*

*D*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2020)

Decision list, that all must be decided today  

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)

elves

f


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2020)

Fish, live, flipping and flapping, looking for the water.....

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2020)

Grumpy old man

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Hot sauce on my breakfast

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Incarsanated Criminal

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2020)

juice spills on the bed.....

K


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 26, 2020)

kettledrums

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2020)

Leaky roof

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2020)

*Moose

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

nectarines riping

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

Organ playing loudly

P


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2020)

predator

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2020)

Robber

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2020)

Shipwreck

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2020)

*Turtle Eggs

U*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2020)

Unusual, Unknown Sounds

V


----------



## chic (Nov 16, 2020)

Viper

W


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2020)

worms


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2020)

X-rated movie star

Y


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)

Yellow stains

Z


----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2020)

Zebra ...

A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2020)

Alligator's family reunion


B


----------



## Repondering (Nov 26, 2020)

*Beer that you drank the night before.

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Cranky Cat

D


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

Dinosaurs

E


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 24, 2020)

Elephant
F


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2020)

Fairy God Mother

G


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2020)

Grocery order,
 that should have been unpacked, and put into refrigerator and freezer,
but wasn't!

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Hawk

I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2021)

Icicles

J


----------



## RubyK (Jan 2, 2021)

A Jester

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 3, 2021)

Kicking Kangaroos

L


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2021)

losers

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)

Mary's little lamb

n


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2021)

necrophiles 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 11, 2021)

Octopus

P


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2021)

Pickles and pickle juice

Q/R


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2021)

rattlesnakes

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

skunks

t


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2021)

Telephone pole with a dog ......  doing... you know what.  

U


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2021)

Ugly creature

v


----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Ugly creature
> 
> v


That's me in the morning!!!  

Vampire

W


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2021)

Washing machine , banging loudly, from being stuck in overload and unbalance

X. Y/ Z


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 21, 2021)

(e)Xtraterrestrial

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2021)

Yellow SUbmarine 



Z/ A?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Zorba The Greek

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 30, 2021)

Anteater

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

Braggarts Bragging 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2021)

Cockroach

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Davy Jones’s Locker

E


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Early morning Percussion practice

F


----------



## chic (Jul 5, 2021)

fire!!!!!!!!!!!! 

G


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 5, 2021)

Groundhogs, with your Mail in their paws

H


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

History lessons, with timelines and dates and disturbing details...

(_Wait till later, when I'm more awake, please.  )

I_


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

Ichabod Crane (The Headless Horseman)

J


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2021)

*June bugs!

K*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

Kisses from a Saint Barnard I have never seen before
(_Who let them in?)

L_


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2021)

laughing hennas

m


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2021)

Monkey

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

Never-ending list of jobs to do 

O


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2021)

oinkers

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2021)

Paint Brush

Q


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

Quite sticky spot on sheet 

R


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 21, 2021)

Restless legs

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

Slippery sliding stuff

T


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Ten ticklish tentacles.

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

Undertaker

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

vegan monster

w


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2022)

Wind tunnel.  

Xyz


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Xmas tree that had fallen down

Y/Z


----------



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2022)

Yelling babies

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2022)

Zealous anything!

A


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Amorous Aardvark

B


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

Belching Ballerinas

C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2022)

Caged   Cubs

D


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 4, 2022)

Dizzy Danes

E


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 15, 2022)

Evangelicals

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2022)

Farm  Animals

G


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 6, 2022)

Gum (wads of)

H


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 6, 2022)

Hairy Spiders

I


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 25, 2022)

In-Laws

J


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

June bug !

K


----------



## Ceege (Jan 2, 2023)

King Cobra

L


----------

